# mmmmmm



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sucking a Parma Violet and reminising [smiley=kid.gif] ....................

They smell good but taste like kissing your floral aunt. Â [smiley=clown.gif]

Y'know they cost 25p nowadays when I was a wee lass they were 1/2 a new pence, or two for a penny.

Simple, not 3 for 2, or buy one get one free, y'paid a 1/2 pence for one or y'paid a whole new penny and got two. Â

And swizzels, and bazookas, and jublees, rainbow sherbert and crazy dust ( great for putting in the dogs mouth) and fizz bombs.

And having loose sweets in kite shaped bags............................... Â

mmmm what fun, what innocence..........but nowadays what fun and what excitement! yeah baby


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

I used to have Fahrenheit aftershave which the ex-burd said smelt like parma violets :-/

Personally I don't think you can beat strawberry fizzy lances - makes me salivate at the thought of the sour sugar


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

YSL Paris also smells like Parma Violet's in my opinion !!

Damian


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Fahrenheit aftershave, yeah I used to like that too.

Its it funny how strong your memory of smells is, they are hard to describe but difficult to forget.

How many times have you said something like " ooo that reminds me of the smell of the stock room cupboard in the art block in middle school" or "that reminds me of the smell of my yellow felt-tip pen"

ok ok not very often but you know what I mean.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sense of smell is the sense most linked to memory.......

Also smell is very strong base for sexual attraction...... (well it is for me, anyway....)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I wondered why you were sniffing the benches last Friday.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

LOL ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did he also hump the seat of your TT Lisa? ;D

Down Tim...bad boy!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Did he also hump the seat of your TT Lisa?


Shhhhhhh!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Actually he did offer to rub a stain out for me and when I got back in the car the seat was slightly damp and the stain was worse than before :-/

And his rubber looked very odd.

Hmmm ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do you remember Spangles?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Do you remember Spangles? Â


Yes, but do you remember 'Old Fashioned'?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

yeah black and white packet, but what were they?
mints?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> yeah black and white packet, but what were they?
> mints?


Same size and hardness as Spangles with old fashioned flavours - liquorice, cinnamon, mint, toffee, cough candy - I forget the rest. They were pretty disgusting.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I think you lot have been eating too many out of date sweeties or sniffing too many pens.

TFI Friday  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I think you lot have been eating too many out of date sweeties or sniffing too many pens.
> 
> TFI Friday  ;D


I think Tim's been mainly sniffing upholstery and I'm off to the pub for a cheeky Friday starter.

Toodle Pip All. ;D


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

The misses prefers to suck a fishermans friend, trouble is I don't know any fishermen ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually I don't remember spangles, probably because I never got bought them. But I remember Texas choccee bar. : They were really yummy and chewy too . Mmmmmmm I could just eat one right now ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Bring back Space Dust I say!  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah that was it Space Dust, I remembered it as Crazy dust but you're right.

Weird sensation, and not at all tasty, but get fun!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Anyone remember Caramac? Can you still get it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Caramac - lovely...  I'm sure you can still get it. For the more adventurous sweets, try Woolworths....

I remember that rainbow stuff you used to be able to buy in 1/4lb paper bags from local corner shop........ yum yum yum


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Caramac - yep...  - its not nice tho...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Actually I don't remember spangles, probably because I never got bought them. Â But I remember Texas choccee bar. Â : Â They were really yummy and chewy too Â . Mmmmmmm I could just eat one right now Â ;D


Close...it was a 'Texan' bar


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's it! ;D so long ago I couldn't remember the name, but can remember the smell, taste and wrapping


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Was in a yellow wrapper with the word Texan filled in with American stars and stripes!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Back to Spangles - you used to get one sweet in each pack with a wine glass wrapping on - didn't have a clue what wine tasted like then though!

I think you can still get Caramac but it tastes so synthetic,

JampoTT, my mate may be selling his XKR soon which was previously used by Jamie Redknapp - so the passenger seat smells of Louise - Yeeah Baby!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I still love pear drops, pineapple cubes, cola cubes and cough candies


----------

